# Help with Dance Studio Photography Set-Up



## iflynething (Oct 29, 2008)

I used to dance for a dance studio not to far from where I live, as well as my sister going there. I have always been the unofficial competition photographer and made decent money.

The couple who used to do the static studio poses is not very fun, exciting, or interesting and none of the girls like them. The studio owner has asked me if I wanted to take the couples place.

The only issue is I don't have studio lights but I could get them. I have a photography friend who could let me use all of his studio lighting as well as up to 4 of his SB-900 (I have an 800 myself, only one) and also his umbrellas and everything.

What would I need to invest in to make sure I'm getting everything done right. I have been looking to go with a set or two of pocket wizards. Right now, I'm not doing anything that would have me using them all the time - I would only be using them for this photo session. 

I feel like I'd keep the Pocket Wizards (since I do event photography and could use it with my bracket) but don't really need to invest in strobes or anything. I belive I will have to get a backdrop unless I am able to get some guidance from my friend and use his backdrops.

Any advice?

~Michael~


----------

